# ISP3 und verschiedene Server



## planet_fox (21. Jan. 2009)

Hi

mal frage was ist wenn ich normal installiere den Server und nach 8 Wochen den Server auf einen anderen Server installier und verwalten möchte? wie gehe ich vor.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Jan. 2009)

fast hätte ichs vergessen, die migration von mailusern von isp2 auf drei wirds da noch was geben oder wie läuft das ab.

Habe gerade gesehen in der tabelle mail_user steht name is das der login name dann


----------



## Till (22. Jan. 2009)

> fast hätte ichs vergessen, die migration von mailusern von isp2 auf drei wirds da noch was geben oder wie läuft das ab.


da wird es wohl noch was geben, weißß aber noch nicht wann ich dazu komme. Generell musst Du die Mailclients aber sowieso umkonfigurieren, da in ISPConfig 3 die Emailadresse als username genommen wird.



> mal frage was ist wenn ich normal installiere den Server und nach 8 Wochen den Server auf einen anderen Server installier und verwalten möchte? wie gehe ich vor.


Da kann ich noch nicht viel zu sagen, habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht. Generell sollte esber gehen indem Du erst die Lunux User und Gruppen in /etc/passd, /etc/shadow und /etc/group migrierst. dann die Verzeichnisse /home/vmail und /var/client unter Beibehaltung der Berechtigungen rüber kopierst. Und als letztes die Datenbank(en) übernehmen.


----------



## hahni (22. Jan. 2009)

Wann ist denn mit der endgültigen Version von ISPConfig 3 zu rechnen? Ist die dann nur als Multi-Server-Control-Panel gedacht oder gibt es auch etwas für den Single-Server-Betrieb wie das bei ISPConfig 2 der Fall war?


----------



## planet_fox (22. Jan. 2009)

> Wann ist denn mit der endgültigen Version von ISPConfig 3 zu rechnen?


Denke mal im März-April . Ich rechne das im Februar die nächste RC kommt. 
Siehe Roadmap.



> etwas für den Single-Server-Betrieb wie das bei ISPConfig 2


ISP3 kann beides, nur wenn du jetzt schon zwei server hast und neu installierst dann kannst du bei der Insatllation sofort sagen wie das genau läuft. Habe nun seit Dezember ISP3 laufen zu hause und würde mal so sagen das alles was bei isp2 geht auch bei isp3 läuft.Eine echt Lobenswerte Sache ist der logfile bereich.Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir mal screenshouts schicken.


----------



## hahni (22. Jan. 2009)

Das mit den Screenshots ist ein tolles Angebot, welches ich hiermit annehme


----------



## planet_fox (22. Jan. 2009)

Ok, 5€ pro Pixel an die Kaffekasse bei HowToForge 

Schick dir


----------

